# Universal Remote Control



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi, I'm sorry if this has been asked before but is their a remote that'll control my Tivo, TV and stb?


----------



## BaggieBoy (Dec 4, 2000)

There are many. From personal experience, I recommend a Logitech Harmony 885.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

This is what I use to control 2 TiVos, TV DVD, DVDR, DVHS, Audio amp etc.
http://www.remotecentral.com/mx700/index.html


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

I use the one4all 6 and like it. (Cant remember if you have to program it for Tivo but you can do it from their website- it basically plays a sound fine through your pc speaker to program the remote for your devices and you can also reprogram an individual key from the original remote) It has a flap that hides an additional 8 keys that you can program however you like. 

Less than £20.

P.S. It is a bit chunky !


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

flotzie said:


> Hi, I'm sorry if this has been asked before but is their a remote that'll control my Tivo, TV and stb?


Surely you can do this with Tivo's own remote if you have everything set up correctly.

The Tivo remote volume button controls your telly's volume and the Up/Down channel change button or direct number buttons let you enter the channel number you want that then then sends the IR command through the IR leads to your set top box to change the channel to the one you want.

You shouldn't need to control your telly or set top box in any other way as everything else to do with picking programs to record, watching recorded programs or watching live tv from your set top box can be done with the Tivo remote.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

geekspeak said:


> I use the one4all 6 and like it. (Cant remember if you have to program it for Tivo but you can do it from their website- it basically plays a sound fine through your pc speaker to program the remote for your devices and you can also reprogram an individual key from the original remote) It has a flap that hides an additional 8 keys that you can program however you like.
> 
> Less than £20.
> 
> P.S. It is a bit chunky !


I'd second this one. It's reasonably cheap, pretty flexible, doesn't eat batteries and can withstand the batterings of a couple of kids 

I've got mine set up for TiVo on the VCR buttton and have added any other commands in by direct beaming from the TiVo remote

Thumbs Up ==> Green
Thumbs Down ==> Red
10 sec skip back ==> Yellow
30 sec skip fwd ==> Blue
Toggle 30 sec skip ==> A
Delete ==> D
Enter ==> H

Very handy! I did buy a newer touch-screen OneForAll6 but it's not half as usable IMHO


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

geekspeak said:


> I use the one4all 6 and like it.


I'm with you. I've had my two for years: they just go on and on and on. And OFA have reprogrammed mine for free over the phone several times for all sorts of weird and wonderful devices. I've not managed to catch them out with a code yet.


----------



## Darren Skidmore (Mar 27, 2001)

I have got a Harmony 525 and I am very happy with it.

The only problem I get is I cannot get it to put my TiVo into standby.

I have tried the codes from the web and the learning function but it doesn't make any difference.


----------



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

CarlWalters said:


> I'd second this one. It's reasonably cheap, pretty flexible, doesn't eat batteries and can withstand the batterings of a couple of kids
> 
> I've got mine set up for TiVo on the VCR buttton and have added any other commands in by direct beaming from the TiVo remote
> 
> ...


Will a on4all 3 do the job for a Tivo, tv and freeview box?

or any other cheap remote?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

flotzie said:


> Will a on4all 3 do the job for a Tivo, tv and freeview box?
> 
> or any other cheap remote?


A Tivo remote can control all three of those at once.


----------



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> A Tivo remote can control all three of those at once.


Ah, quite right but it doesn't control teletext, or switch between RF and AV on my tv.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

flotzie said:


> Ah, quite right but it doesn't control teletext, or switch between RF and AV on my tv.


I never use teletext any more even though I used it a lot once upon a time.

I have something called a computer, broadband and the internet for that kind of thing these days. Having said that the Freeview box on my Sky Digibox/Freeview setup is a Netgem IPlayer which does have a backup email and internet facility in case my PC needs to go off for repair.

But if that happened I would just bring the Iplayer wireless keyboard into use rather than trying to incorprate all its 50 or more keys on a 1ForAll remote.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

flotzie said:


> Will a on4all 3 do the job for a Tivo, tv and freeview box?
> 
> or any other cheap remote?


Not sure. They used to do a "one4all 4" and a "one4all 4 digital". I know the 4digital worked.


----------



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

geekspeak said:


> Not sure. They used to do a "one4all 4" and a "one4all 4 digital". I know the 4digital worked.


Thanks :up:


----------

